# סיפור ההכרות שלנו ....



## פרפרית כתומה (2/12/12)

סיפור ההכרות שלנו .... 
שלום לכולם,
החלטנו שבא לנו לשתף קצת את סיפור ההכרות שלנו.
הסיפור שלנו קיבל במות שונות בימים האחרונים ואנחנו מנסים לירות לכל הכיוונים.
חוץ מזה אני אישית חושבת שהסיפור יפה 
אז מאיפה מתחילים?
הסיפור שלנו מתחיל כשאסף ואני מאורסים אבל כל אחד למישהו אחר ולא מכירים האחד את השניה.
במאי 2011 אסף נפרד מארוסתו ובת זוגו מזה כשש שנים
ביוני 2011 אני נפרדתי מארוסי ובן זוגי כשנה.
במקום עבודתי עבד חבר טוב של משפחתו של אסף שהחליט להרים את הכפפה ולהכיר ביננו.
הוא פנה אל כל אחד מאיתנו באמצעות הפייסבוק ואנו הסכמנו למרות שעוד לא ראינו תמונה האחד של השניה.
חשבתם שפה נגמר הסיפור?
פה התחילו התירוצים ... 
אחרי שבועיים של שיחות באינטרנט כי אני סיפקתי את כל התירוצים האפשריים ללמה לא להפגש סוף סוף נפגשנו.
לפגישה הראשונה אסף לקח אותי לראות את מלך האריות בתלת מימד ולאחר מכן לארוחה לילית במסעדה בתל אביב.
הפגישה הסתיימה בשש בבוקר והיה נחמד .. שנינו באותו שלב לא ידענו לאן זה הולך.
הפגישה השניה היתה במסעדה ואת הפגישה השלישית כבר העברתי בסוף שבוע אצל אסף בדירה.
אסף התאמץ וטרח להכין ארוחת ערב מושקעת בעלת שלוש מנות (למרות שאני עזרתי להכין את המנה העיקרית).
אפשר לומר שמכאן כבר הכל היה הסטוריה ... אבל לא כך הדבר.
כעבור שלושה חודשים הלכתי לראיון עבודה בראשון לציון עיר מגוריי, רצה הגורל והציעו לי לעבוד בסניף שנמצא בפ"ת 5 דקות הליכה מביתו של אסף. תוך יומיים הכל היה ארוז ועברנו לגור ביחד.
כעבור שבועיים אסף חזר הביתה עם טבעת שהזמין באינטרנט מבעוד מועד ירד על הברכיים ואמר שאין לו כח לחכות להצעה רומנטית והוא רוצה להתחתן.
אני לא ויתרתי ורציתי הצעה רצינית. הוא הבטיח שהיא תגיע אבל לא עשה כלום בנידון.
אחרי ששאלתי שוב ושוב מתי הוא מתכוון לעשות עם זה משהו, הוא אמר שאם עוד פעם אחת אני שואלת הוא פשוט זורק עלי את הטבעת.
וכך אכן היה ... 
חודש לאחר מכן בדצמבר 2011 הגיעה הבשורה.
אני זוכרת את היום הזה כאילו זה היה אתמול.
אני הייתי בעבודה ואסף הלך לבדיקה בבית החולים. אחרי שהוא סיפר לי בטלפון כי הוא מתחיל טיפולי דיאליזה פשוט התחלתי לבכות.
ובכן אלו הם חיינו .. 3 פעמים בשבוע דיאליזה ומחכים ... 
למה מחכים?
לתורם.
זמן המתנה ממוצע בארץ הוא כ 7 שנים.
השתלה בחו"ל עולה כ 200 אלף דולר!!!
אז איך ממשיכים עם כזאת בשורה?
מתחננים חתונה.
דיברנו עם עשרות ספקים בטלפון ונפגשנו עם מעטים בלבד.
היה ברור לנו שלחתונה שאין לה תקציב עובדים עם הראש .. חשוב שתהיה מוזיקה טובה אוכל טוב ואלכוהול משובח.
הספקים שלנו ... אין מה לומר .. אחד אחד מדהימים.
תרשו לי להזכיר אותם במספר מילים.
אולם - קיטרו בגן בהרצליה. איש קשר אבי ומנהל ארועים מיכאל. פשוט מדהימים!
צלם - אייל צלניק ( zoom אפקט ). אין על הצחוק המתגלגל שלו והאלבום פשוט מדהים!
שמלה - אנה קיסר האחת והיחידה
תקליטן - ירון אשבל המדהים
חליפת חתן - 24 קולקשיין רפאל
טבעות - ארגמן במושב בצרה
רב - ארגון צוהר
אטרקציות: תא צילום של vipix וקרטיבים  של כרמית בחבילות של 70 יחידיןת שמוכרים בסופר ..ב 22 ש"ח שחולקו ברחבה.

אז מה עכשיו?
עכשיו מנסים להמשיך לחיות.
למרות כל מה שלא היה אמור להסתדר אנחנו מנסים להשאר אופטימיים.
על הרחבת המשפחה קצת קשה לדבר בגלל הדיאליזה שפוגעת בכל מה שאפשרי בגוף.
תורם? צריך או מישהו ממש נדיב שמוכן לתרום חלק מגופו או את נדיבותם של האנשים על מנת שנוכל לממן ניתוח בחו"ל.

ניסיתי לספר בתמצית את הדברים .. מי שרוצה כמובן מוזמן לפנות במסרים או לכתוב למייל שלנו: [email protected]


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/12/12)

אתם אדירים 
שתהיה רפואה שלמה, איחולי בריאות ואושר לשניכם


----------



## dinara1 (2/12/12)

פשוט מקסימים 
סיפור מרגש ונוגע ללב, בהצלחה.


----------



## Bobbachka (2/12/12)

אתם ממש מרגשים אותי! 
איזו התאמה צריכה להיות בין תורם לנתרם (סוג דם ודברים כאלה)?


----------



## פרפרית כתומה (2/12/12)

אנחנו מצליחים לרגש גם את עצמנו  
קיבלנו לפני שבוע את הסרט של החתונה וישבנו ובכינו מולו כמו שני ילדים קטנים 

לגבי השאלה על ההתאמה.

צריכה להיות התאמה של רקמות שאת זה בודקים באמצעות בדיקת דם.

מעבר לכך על התורם להיות אדם בריא בגופו ונפשו.

יש את כל הפרטים בעמוד שפתחנו לכבוד זה בפייסבוק חפשו את מוצאים כליה לאסף. אני אעלה אחר כך קישור


----------



## Guronet (2/12/12)

אוי... הרגת אותי פה... 
אתם ממש סיפור לסרט.

מאוד ריגשת אותי. חזרתי פעם אחר פעם על השורה בה הוא מגלה לך על הדיאליזה והצטמררתי בכל פעם מחדש.

אנ מאחלת לכם המתנה קצרה והחלמה מהירה ושעד היום המיוחל וגם לאחריו תחוו ותתפחו אהבה ענקית שתלך ותתעצם, שתחזקו האחד את השניה ותתחזקו יחדיו, כזוג.


----------



## שני וארי (3/12/12)

מרגש 
קודם כל, המון מזל טוב!!!!!!! איזה סיפור מקסים יש לכם לספר לנכדים בעתיד 
רק בריאות ואהבה מקווה שתצליחו במהירות להגיע לסכום המיוחל ושכל זה יהיה מאחוריכם


----------



## Hadas 87 (3/12/12)

אחרי שקראתי את הסיפור שלך 
נכנסתי לאתר של קיטרו בגן וזה באמת נראה לי כמו מקסים, לכן השארתי את הפרטים שלי וממש אחרי כמה דקות (!) אבי התקשר אליי, סיפרתי לו שהגעתי אליהם דרך ההודעה שלך והוא הבין מי את ואמר שאתם באמת זוג מקסים! 

בזמן הקרוב נלך לראות שום אירוע לראות אם המקום מוצא חן בעינינו. 

תודה רבה לך והחלמה מהירה לבעלך!


----------



## פרפרית כתומה (3/12/12)

איזה יופי!!! 
שיהיה בשעה טובה.
אבי באמת מדהים (ואיזה קול יש לו .. )
האמת?
שווה ללכת רק כדי לטעום את האוכל.
אחרי הפעם הראשונה שהיינו רק אסף ואני הבאנו את ההורים לראות את המקום ואבי פתח לנו שולחן עם מנות שהיו בארוע באותו היום.
אין מילים על האוכל שלו .. לא עוד סטייק ופרגית כמו ברוב האולמות.
אם עדיין יש לו את המנה של הספריבס עגל .. מומלץ בחום!


----------



## ronitvas (3/12/12)

תודה רבה על השיתוף!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצרפת את הלינק לעמוד הפייסבוק!
https://www.facebook.com/assaneedskidney 
ושוב מאחלת לכם חיים בריאים


----------



## פרפרית כתומה (3/12/12)

תודה רבה 
על התמיכה והמילים החמות.
אנחנו אכן מקווים להגיע לכמה שיותר אנשים.
כולם מוזמנים להכנס לעמוד הפייסבוק שם אנחנו מעדכנים באופן שותף.
ותזכרו את מה שאנחנו מאמינים בו... לא משנה מה הגורל והיקום נותן לנו עם חברות אמיתית אפשר להתגבר על הכל.


----------



## פרפרית כתומה (5/12/12)

תושה לכולם על התמיכה 
והכי חשוב כנסו והפיצו את העמוד של אסף


----------



## אורלי1113 (7/12/12)

היי 
אני מאחלת לכם רק עושר בריאות וכמובן המתנה קצרה והעיקר לא לאבד את התקווה


----------



## אורלי1113 (7/12/12)

בהצלחה 
אני מאחלת לכם רק עושר בריאות וכמובן המתנה קצרה והעיקר לא לאבד את התקווה


----------

